# where is my AF or BFP?



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi - really confused this month. 7th month on clomid.  Now normally every cycle i have AF pain exactly for a week before AF shows up, however this month nothing at all whatsoever!  Naturally got a bit excited about this but tested this am 15 days post HSG shot and it is negative.  Had hcg 11.30am on 30th January so in theory should have ovulated next day.  Gutted (especially as my friend kindly rang me to tell me she is pregnany after only trying once!).  Anyone think i am still in with a chance?  Is it at all possible that the embryo implanted a little later than it should so i am still testing too early?  Ii think i know deep down that it is over again this month, but i can't help having a little bit of hope.  Thanks for any advice x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

LILIWEN i am sorry hun i dont know any definate answers for you, i suppose there is a chance of late implantation but i am no expert on this matter the HSG has definately left your system though, all i can suggest if AF hasnt arrived in the next couple of days is to re test + if still a BFN ring your con/GP for some advice 

sending lotsa  to you

xxx


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

16 days now post hcg jab and nothing. It's driving me mad!  Any advice? x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

have you re-tested? if not call your doctor for advice


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

tested this morning and it was negative again.  This is so wierd.  Am i clutching at straws or is clomid and hcg jab having a wierd effect on me this month?  It will be day 17 tomorrow post hcg! x


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

Well AF arrived this pm.  So no BFP for me again.  After 7 cycles this time with no luck i am leaving to join the IUI thread.  Just wanted to wish you all clomid girls some good luck.  Heres hoping that a different approach will work for me too! x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

LILIWEN  i am so sorry you never got your dream + i wish you all the luck in the world with the next step in your journey 

lotsa  for ya chick 

xxx


----------

